# [SOLVED] Device Memory Full



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket with Android 4.1.2. Yesterday as part of an update or something it completely reinstalled my OS, deleting all my contacts, messages, etc. However, when I started to reinstall my apps it tells me that it has Insufficient Storage Available and and when I go to the Device Memory it says that the Total Space is 1.97Gb, the Applications is 124Mb, and the Available Space is 130Mb. Both the internal and the external SD cards have around 6Gb+ of free space, so how can I free up more of the Device Memory? It has only one aftermarket app, otherwise it's a fresh install. 

Thanks,
FSG


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Device Memory Full*

Upgrades of Android do not reinstall the entire OS. Something must have went wrong.

Since the phone was reinstalled I would try to do a factory reset again to see if that fixes the issue/


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't think so. But whatever it was completely reinstalled it just like it was new.

How do you do a reset?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Device Memory Full*

Samsung Galaxy S2 — Performing a hard reset — Android Forum - AndroidPIT


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Device Memory Full*

Well, that worked. Thanks a bazillion, man. :thanx:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time. Something must have went wrong in the update.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Must have. The guy at AT&T had me move all my pics, docs, etc. from the internal SD to the external, but the memory was the problem, not the storage.

On a scale of 1 to 10 how stupid should I feel for not thinking of a reset? :rofl:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We cannot help with self deprecation:devil:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha! That's too bad. :lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup you need a password for it and you know the rules about help with that lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:rofl:


----------

